# Camp Is Around The Corner...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

_



*Camp is around the corner*
Posted by Mike Wells


*THE `BURBS* - You can begin the countdown to the start of training camp now that Labor Day has come and gone.

The players should start trickling into town for workouts at the Conseco Fieldhouse since camp is less than three weeks away.

That's right, less than three weeks (that's nothing considering it's been almost five months since the regular season ended) until the Pacers attempt to end their three-year playoff hiatus.

The Pacers wrapped up their final roster spot by signing point guard A.J. Price to multi-year contract. You better hope this isn't another case of J.W. 2006 (the Pacers gave James White, a second-round pick in 2006, a two-year guaranteed contract then cut him in training camp).

Team officials want to keep the 15th spot open in case they need to go out and sign another player down the road.

We could use this space to debate which team had the best offseason.

That wouldn't do the Pacers any good since they weren't one of the top teams in that area because of financial limitations and their desire to hold onto their young players.

Who do you think was the biggest offseason acquisition by the Pacers?

--Tyler Hansbrough (draft)

--Price (draft)

--Dahntay Jones (free agent)

--Earl Watson (free agent)

--Solomon Jones (free agent)

--Mike Dunleavy (we'll throw him in since he only played 18 games last season and there's a chance he could be ready for the season opener)

I say it's Dahntay Jones.

Jones' signing let it be known that the Pacers - for once - are serious about trying to slow down their opponent.

The Pacers have lacked a player that doesn't mind knocking a player to the ground and glaring at him as he steps over top of him since Ron Artest wore the blue and gold.

Jones will give the Pacers that kind of toughness. Larry Bird and Co. hope everybody else will follow Jones' lead.

Jones, who signed a four-year deal, will make Brandon Rush work to keep his starting position. He will compliment Danny Granger in the starting lineup or Dunleavy in the second unit because he'll defend the opposing team's best perimeter player. 

Click to expand...

_link


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> --Tyler Hansbrough (draft)
> 
> --Price (draft)
> 
> ...


Such a pathetic list of acquisitions ...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

and you guys lost Daniels

at least you still have Ford, Hibbert, Granger, Murphy, Fosher, Dunleavy

i actually like the Pacers starters more than the Raptors


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am telling you, Hansbrough was a good pick.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HB said:


> I am telling you, Hansbrough was a good pick.




I agree.


----------

